# Whisker rigs



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got this in the mail today, I saw one in action a couple of days ago and ordered one right away.
Anyone else use them? Made by Whisker seeker tackle.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Purty. What is it?


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

bearwhiz said:


> Purty. What is it?


Spinnerbait for catfish? Trolling?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Float to keep the bait off the bottom?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a short shank circle streamer hook with an offset. If a cat gets its' lips near that thing, it'll be hooked.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmm Looks like a giant rooster tail. Maybe something worth giving a toss above the cable at the dam and ripping it back. I bet a big ole Striper would gobble it up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's called a cat fish lure, metal prop rattling cat fish lure by the maker.
Used at the business end of Carolina rig with bait for drifting of trolling for cat fish.
The fellow who came with me Monday used a rod rigged with one and caught two nice ones on a slow day.

It holds the bait up off the bottom and the spinners create disturbance that attract catfish.
They do have bad boy hooks just like GG described.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok Loy I'm ready to see some reports of you trying it. Keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

No comment, waiting for your catch report.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't used them but they get good reviews. Curious on real world experience. Keep us posted.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Well why not a lure for cats, we have all caught them on jigs or crank baits before right?


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you rig these up?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Slip a two ounce egg sinker on the line then a bead and a swivel.
To the swivel tie a 42" length of 30# to 50# mono leader then the Whisker seeker. It has all the swivels etc to keep it right in the water and a sharp hook for big cats.
A basic Carolina rig and you tie the whisker seeker on last.
Hook a large piece of cut bait, about 3/4 the size of a dollar bill through one edge a half inch deep and leave the rest of the hook exposed.
The cat fish has to hook it's self, if you yank on the rod it will take it away from the fish.
Best used in a rod holder and 8 pounds of drag, that will hook the fish and let it run.
When a big blue is hooked you will know, until then the fish drive you crazy nipping at the bait as you drift .5 to .9 miles per hour.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Slip a two ounce egg sinker on the line then a bead and a swivel.
> To the swivel tie a 42" length of 30# to 50# mono leader then the Whisker seeker. It has all the swivels etc to keep it right in the water and a sharp hook for big cats.
> A basic Carolina rig and you tie the whisker seeker on last.
> Hook a large piece of cut bait, about 3/4 the size of a dollar bill through one edge a half inch deep and leave the rest of the hook exposed.
> ...


Much appreciated sir.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

for some reason P. T. Barnum comes to mind.
*
*


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Any luck with these? I like the idea.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

bearintex said:


> Any luck with these? I like the idea.....


I have only used them a few times. I use my usual set up on two rods and the whisker seeker set up on the other two.
So far results are positive with the whisker seeker rigs out fishing the other two about 2;1.
The white bass are back to biting now so it's back to work for a while and I wont be using them much.
I like them so far and will keep using two until I see how the long term is.


----------

